# +++ Türchen 20 +++



## lukaschek1 (20. Dezember 2022)

per Hausboot zum Barsch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

Den mit den Barschen vom Hausboot 

R. S.


----------



## FischFreund84 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboote sind cool, Barsche sind cool... Also klarer Fall. 
Da ich ja nun schon das Glück hatte, ein solches Abo zu gewinnen, würde ich eines natürlich verschenken, sollte das Los nochmal auf mich fallen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2022)

Eisangeln auf Barsch und Hecht in Deutschland


----------



## 49er (20. Dezember 2022)

Den zum Gummifisch gießen.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2022)

Havglott Rorbuer - Hütten im Fisch


----------



## kingandre88 (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln am kleinen Fluss...

Das erinnert mich an meine Jugendzeit zurück als wir öfters an der Münsterschen Aa Aale gefangen haben.


----------



## laraque (20. Dezember 2022)

Auch Hausboot und Barsch. Würde ich gerne mal selbst machen.


----------



## Kehrinho (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellenangeln mit Spoon, Gummiköder & Co - Angeln am Forellensee 
​


----------



## Spaßfischer (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln auf Forellen am Bach


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Hausboot auf barsch


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Dezember 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Aalangeln am kleinen Fluss...
> 
> Das erinnert mich an meine Jugendzeit zurück als wir öfters an der Münsterschen Aa Aale gefangen haben.


Das trifft auch meinen  Geschmack


----------



## Kiri86 (20. Dezember 2022)

Auf Forellen angeln am Bach!


----------



## Ahven_ (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln am Vereinssee | Friedfische einfach fangen


----------



## FischerKing (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot auf Barsch - Muss ich auch definitiv nochmal machen


----------



## BastE (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellenpirsch am Bächlein… damit beschäftige ich mich auch gerade!


----------



## Phoenix84 (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Norwegen | Havgløtt Rorbuer: Hütten im Fisch


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2022)

Geht ja nur um Räuber.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Dezember 2022)

Zanderangeln mit Gummi


----------



## Stippi68 (20. Dezember 2022)

Den über Norwegen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Dezember 2022)

Äschen fischen in Lappland (mit Elmar)


----------



## Bene MK1 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot auf Barsch definitiv


----------



## Timbo78 (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss gestehen, ich schau ziemlich gar nichts zu angeln auf Youtube, aber das mit Hausboot und Barsch klingt interessant. 

Und weil ich nichts auf Youtube schaue, wäre das Abo interessant für mich


----------



## Kanal-Angler (20. Dezember 2022)

Das dass Anglerbord sich nicht schämt 7 mal das gleiche Produkt in einen Adventskalender rein zu tun.
Wie armselig ist das denn, habt ihr nichts anderes gesponsert bekommen?
Mit ein paar wenigen Euros in der Hand hättet ihr sehr viel mehr Freude bereitet.
Dann lieber keinen mehr.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag den mit dem Hausboot aber auch die Norwegen Videos sind nice und auch die Tutorials


----------



## bic zip (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln auf Hornhecht in Hvide Sande


----------



## Ullrich_T (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellenpirsch am Bächlein


----------



## nostradamus (20. Dezember 2022)

Nichts. Schaue es mir nicht an.


----------



## masu1963 (20. Dezember 2022)

Per Hausboot zum Barsch


----------



## chum (20. Dezember 2022)

muss ich auch mal wieder reinschauen


----------



## Tenchion (20. Dezember 2022)

Auf Forelle am kleinen Bach


----------



## orca82 (20. Dezember 2022)

Mir gefallen die Fliegenfischerclips am besten.


----------



## pikehunter (20. Dezember 2022)

Tackle-Tipps für Talsperren-Räuber Video fand ich bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Made90 (20. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich alle Videos wo in Norwegen geangelt wird


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (20. Dezember 2022)

Das vom Hausboot auf Barsch video ist cool und Aalangeln am kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Mikaslav (20. Dezember 2022)

Alles zu Angeln in Norwegen, vor allem die Einsteiger-Tipps ...


----------



## Thede (20. Dezember 2022)

Noch einer für Hausboot und Barsch


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellen am Bach.


----------



## alter Neusser (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln im kleinen Fluß


----------



## STRULIK (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln auf Forellen am Bach.....


----------



## Localhorst (20. Dezember 2022)

Plattfische vom kleinboot


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Norwegen:


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2022)

Plattfische vom Klein Boot.


----------



## Kay1 (20. Dezember 2022)

Den übers Aalangeln


----------



## aristagon (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot auf Barsch


----------



## taurus_ (20. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Hausboot auf Barsch


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Hmm, ich habe mir jetzt 'Forellenangeln am Bach' angesehen, gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## jupp4711 (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Norwegen  Havglott Rorbuer Hütten im Fisch sind bei mir als Norwegen Junkie erste Wahl


----------



## loete1970 (20. Dezember 2022)

"Forellenangeln am Bach" gefällt mir auch ganz gut


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln am kleinen Fluß, hat mich am meisten begeistert!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Norwegen fand ich sehr interessant… Werde kommendes Jahr einmal in Mittelnorwegen und einmal in Nordnorwegen meine ersten Gehversuche machen  …
Wünsche allen viel Glück hier …


----------



## Dominik79 (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln am Vereinssee war super


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot und Barsch!


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Dezember 2022)

Auch den mit den Plattfischen


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (20. Dezember 2022)

Das Cheburashka Video mit dem Dietmar.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellen Angeln am Bach


----------



## MichaG (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot auf Barsch


----------



## Niklas32 (20. Dezember 2022)

Jesco am kleinen Waldsee auf Schleie oder wie auch immer der Streifen hieß. Das war zumindest der Inhalt


----------



## davidhecht (20. Dezember 2022)

Bachangeln


----------



## Freizeit (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln am kleinen Fluß


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot ist gut


----------



## kv2408 (20. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Hausboot in Holland


----------



## ulist (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich find sie alle gut


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (20. Dezember 2022)

Forellenangeln am Bach.
Genau meins


----------



## angelschorsch (20. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot und Barsch


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Irland


----------



## By-Tor (20. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Norwegen - Zehn Einsteigertipps


----------



## kuttenkarl (20. Dezember 2022)

Bislang habe ich noch keine Clips gesehen.


----------



## Köppi67 (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln am kleinen Fluss


----------



## wulfy3 (20. Dezember 2022)

Vertikal am Kanal


----------



## Ingenieux (20. Dezember 2022)

Im/Mit dem Hausboot auf Barsch finde ich super und schaue ich mir gerne an.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und noch eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## eiswerner (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Angeln in Norwegen alle


----------



## deleo (20. Dezember 2022)

Sommerbrassen mit der kopfrute


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Dezember 2022)

Aalangeln am kleinen Fluss... 
Erinnert mich an meine Aalangelei


----------



## BaFO (20. Dezember 2022)

„Hechtangeln am Fluss: Was fängt? Fliege oder Jerk“ find ich ganz unterhaltsam!
Aber auch die Knoten-Tutorials sind gut!

LG Max


----------



## Jason (21. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot fand ich gut. Nächstes Jahr mieten wir uns auch eins.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich nehme auch das Hausboot


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Forellenpirsch am Bach


----------



## NR.9 (21. Dezember 2022)

Angeln auf Forellen am Bach


----------



## HerrZebra (21. Dezember 2022)

Das ist eindeutig: FG-Knoten

Leicht und gut erklärt. Seit dem mache ich es immer so.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (21. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Drillsucht69 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## Vanner (21. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Thomas.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

Sauber Drillsucht69 . 
Jetzt kannst Du endlich mal was lernen


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Drillsucht69 !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch freut mich für dich.


----------



## Kehrinho (21. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Drillsucht69


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Drillsucht69


----------



## nostradamus (21. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

R. S.


----------



## STRULIK (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Drillsucht69


----------



## Jason (21. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Hering 58 (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Drillsucht69


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2022)

Danke, danke…Freut mich !!!
Auch besten Dank den Gratulanten…



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sauber Drillsucht69 .
> Jetzt kannst Du endlich mal was lernen


Kennste, einmal geguckt und schon abgeguckt …
Als Fischmagnet fällt‘s einem alles viel einfacher …


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Drillsucht69


----------



## bic zip (21. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da haste ja spannende Lektüre für längere Sitzungen  


Gruß Frank


----------

